#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Ik Zoek Een Gierige En Lelijke Vrouw!

## PeterPan

PM ..me !




Peter Pan ## (Latin Lover)

----------


## selma01

HIER HEB JE ER 1 IK ZOU ZEGGE WAAR WACHT JE OP 
HI HI HI  :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:   :verliefd:

----------


## dounja9898

hahahahahaha nou en hoe lelijk mag jij dan wel niet zijn ???????????????? en waarom lelijk en gierig????????????  :engel:

----------


## PeterPan

> _Geplaatst door selma01_ 
> *HIER HEB JE ER 1 IK ZOU ZEGGE WAAR WACHT JE OP 
> HI HI HI    *


ok. waneer kunnen we afspreken ? 

ps: pm je nummer  :haha:  


Peter Pan ##

----------


## PeterPan

> _Geplaatst door dounja9898_ 
> *hahahahahaha nou en hoe lelijk mag jij dan wel niet zijn ???????????????? en waarom lelijk en gierig???????????? *


Ik ben heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel lelijk.

Ze moet lelijk en gierig zijn omdat ze dan niet vreemd kan gaan en geen geld kan verspillen aan onnodige dingen, zoals mooie meisjes doen aan make-up, sieraden etc. 

ben je lelijk ? PM me maar. wie weet word het wat  :stomp:  


Peter Pan ##

----------


## rachida146

hahhaahahahahhahahahahhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhha aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhaaaaaaaa ahhahahhahahah ihihiihihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihihihihiihihiihihhhhhhh hhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!  :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:   :giechel:

----------


## PeterPan

> _Geplaatst door rachida146_ 
> *hahhaahahahahhahahahahhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhha aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhaaaaaaaa ahhahahhahahah ihihiihihiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihihihihiihihiihihhhhhhh hhhiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!      *


Kifesch je lacht me uit ?  :boos:  



 :hihi:  Peter Pan ##

----------


## Lella Soltana

Please doe niet zo belachelijk  :kwaad:

----------


## fruta

> _Geplaatst door PeterPan_ 
> *PM ..me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Pan ## (Latin Lover)*


een gierige en lelijke marokaanse??
mmmm nog niet tegen gekomen, I'm sorryyyy...

----------


## missoililly

wahhaahhaahha LOL

ewa hij zoekt een gierige lelijke vrouw ga naar marokko daar heb je er genoeg .....!!!! kun je gelijk el visa voor haar regelen

daag 
XxX

----------


## Sahraouia

Hallooooooooo
Hier ben ik dan de vrouw van je leven, hopelijk voldoe ik an jouw wensen hihihi , ik ben speciaal naar de kaper geweest voor deze foto te kunnen maken speciaal voor jou, the men of my live
alstublieft .... Graag jou antwoord kusje mwahhhhhh hihihihihihihihih

----------

